# [SOLVED] Data is saved on SSD instead of HD.



## EdiciusMai (May 8, 2011)

Hello. I couldn't tell if this was to be posted in the hard drive section or this one. There's nothing wrong with the hardware. It's most likely just me failing when I installed the OS.

I just finished building my new PC following the recommended 1000£ AMD build. All new parts.

I installed windows 8 on it but didn't format the hard drive. My problem now is that all information is saved on the SSD. I made my hard drive into a storage space through the control panel, using the simple (no resiliency) option. I am now able to see the drive and save information on it (which I wasn't able to prior) but every time I install a new program the default is set to the SSD. I'd rather not have to redirect everything to the hard drive. It would't even look good in my eyes.

So I wonder how I can make the hard drive (1TB) hold all the data while only the OS is installed on the SSD (128GB). It's okay if I need to reinstall the OS to get it right.
As you can tell, I'm quite new to this so some easy instructions would be great.

Thank you


----------



## richnrockville (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Data is saved on SSD instead of HD.*

EdicusMai, Most programs have an option to select the default data storage drive and directory. In office products, there are the options that allow you to select other drives and directories for data storage.

Rich


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Data is saved on SSD instead of HD.*

You can configure Windows to move the Desktop all of the Libraries, paging file, temporary files etc. to your HDD to save space and lessen writes to the SSD.

Most of what you want to move you just right-click in File Explorer and then designate a new location on the HDD.

The page file can be moved to the HDD via Control Panel\System and Security\System\Advances System Settings\Performance Settings\Advanced Virtual Memory. Leave a small system managed Page file on the SSD and create one at least the size to your total RAM on the HDD or just leave that one system managed too.

Moving temp folders:

Change location of TEMP files folder to another drive - Microsoft Community


----------



## EdiciusMai (May 8, 2011)

*Re: Data is saved on SSD instead of HD.*



MPR said:


> Most of what you want to move you just right-click in File Explorer and then designate a new location on the HDD.


So does this mean I can select everything in my SSD except for Windows and move it to the HDD? Will downloads and such redirect automatically to the HDD after the change?
Or am I missing the whole point of having two separate drives for the OS and the installs? 
Can I have all new programs prioritize installing on my HHD's "Program Files (86)" folder?


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Data is saved on SSD instead of HD.*

Things generally run faster if left on the SSD. However, some people have small SSDs and don't want them filling up. Also, each write and trim on an SSD "wears out" the memory a bit. Therefore, many people will move temporary files, data, etc. to a HDD.

Many like to have the OS and most of the major programs they use on the SSD for faster loading but have the data saved on a HDD to alleviate wear and tear on the SSD. I've moved my user and system temporary folders, my largest paging file, all my data folders (documents, pictures, etc.) and the Desktop to my HDD. Was this necessary? I can't really tell you -- I mainly moved them to learn how because people were asking about it. I do know that it freed up several tens of gigabytes on my SSD.

When you install a new program it can be to the SSD or the HDD as you wish. I keep things like games and office apps on the SSD and put less-used programs such as tax software, monitoring utilities and benchmarks on the HDD.

If you have a program on the SSD and want it on the HDD you will need to uninstall it and reinstall it to the other drive. I wouldn't worry too much about it unless the SSD is filling up.

Note that to move the temporary internet files you must do this through Explorer. If you do this, be patient the first time you run Explorer as it will take a bit of time to set everything back up and load. Whether you will notice a loading difference for saved web pages afterwards I don't know -- I've just moved mine and am seeing if I can tell any difference.

If you want date saved from Office apps on the HDD make sure that they are configured properly. If they were already configured to save to your documents folder and you move it via Windows then they will save to the HDD without having to reconfigure them individually.

Mostly what I like about my SSD is that it boots fast and wakes from hibernation fast. Leave the hibernation file on the SSD.


----------



## EdiciusMai (May 8, 2011)

*Re: Data is saved on SSD instead of HD.*

Many thanks MPR!
Excellent information and just the assurance I required 
I was sure I had messed things up in the install, but it looks like I just didn't quite understand the point of my drives 
I'll make sure to follow your advice as they seem fair.


----------

